# radio problems



## engine116 (Jan 31, 2007)

i just installed a new cd player into my 97 altima all works fine but when i turn the car off and then on again my clock is back to 12:00 and all of my presets are gone i hooked all the wires up right (the person who had the car befor me did a real hack job on the wires so i had to wire the radio up one wire at a time ) there are two wires left and the go to the illumation on the oem radio and he never had them hooked up so i don't know if i need to hook them up or not coz the wireing harness that cam with the radio didn't have a illumation wire any and all help would be awesome 
Thanks


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

well mine was kinda the same way.when me and my stepdad did mine we ran a power wire from cd player to battery bc the last person who had mine spliced wies and what not so we kinda did our own wiring and it works no problem.
i can try to get u more info


----------



## engine116 (Jan 31, 2007)

see i get power just fine it's just when i turn the car off the radio resets,maybe i might try to run it to the batt., and any more info would be great and also if any one needs a compleate wireing schematic for a 97 nissan altima just ask in this thread and i will send u a copy


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

well, I had the same power but my fuse blew up on my kenwwod. Now my faceplate won't light up, and antenna won't go up either. But the security system is still on.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The constant battery power is supplied on the red wire which is supplied by fuse no. 20 (10Amp) in the fuse block inside. On the radio connector it is pin 6 if it is still there. 
The switched ignition wire is blue.

Troy


----------

